
Patreon will pay out 95% of pledges going forward - rainbowmverse
https://patreon.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115005631963
======
Dylan16807
There's a hidden layer to this that's really bad.

Patreon charges once per month. But they are not charging the 2.9% + $0.35 fee
per month. They are promising to charge that 35 cents _per pledge_ , per
month.

$10 in pledges going to one creator will have $.64 in fees. That's fine.

$10 in pledges split across ten creators will have $3.79 in fees. That extra
three dollars is just profit for patreon, plucked right out of the user's
pocket.

------
rainbowmverse
>> _" In the past, a creator’s income on Patreon varied because of processing
fees every month. They could lose anywhere from 7-15% of their earnings to
these fees. This means creators actually took home a lower percentage of
pledges than their patrons may have realized."_

I got $7.94 out of $9 pledged this month, so this is a welcome change. It's
only going to get more significant as the number grows. People who depend
heavily on smaller pledges will probably be hit hard.

